# What is Roxio easy CD and DVD burning and do I need it?



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

*I'm fixing my aunt's computer, and she has roxio. There's very little HD space, so I'm wondering if it needs to be on there. If not, I will uninstall it. It's taking up over 700 MB.*


----------



## flxbbs (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi... Roxio is just a media player which is used more especially for writing CD'S & DVD's easily, If the PC have Windows Media Player, then she doesn't need roxio...


----------



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

*Is it something that was paid for? Because I googled it, it was quite expensive. And yes, it has windows media player. would it come on a disk that could be used again to re-install it if necessary?*


----------



## swaffml (Nov 30, 2006)

Roxio is more than just a media player, it burns dvd's and cd's, backs up your data, convert audio files, make videos, make slide shows, print labels, make audio cd"s, and much more. Whether she needs it or not would depend on what she does with her computer.

here is the home site:
http://www.roxio.com/


----------



## PrinceRameses (May 3, 2008)

*Ok, for now Roxio stays.*


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

You would be better off using an imaging program like Acronis True Image to make and image of her system and purchasing a new larger hard drive (They are cheap these days) and then using Roxio to restore the image to the new hard drive, you can use the old hard drive as a slave drive to do as she pleases since it will be added capacity for here computer...

http://www.acronis.com


----------

